# التروس



## mohamed_shaker (30 يناير 2009)

هناك قطع غيار صغيرة داخل السيارة قد لايهتم بها قائد السيارة ولكنها فى غاية الاهمية وتؤثر تأثيرا فعالا على سير السيارة بكفاءة ومن هذة الا اجزاء التروس التى تتنوع فى أشكالها وانواعها ووظائفها وكذلك فى اقطارها ويقول الدكتور المهندس نبية السمرى ناءب رئيس شركة ايجات


ان انواع التروس كثيرة تختلف فيما بينها فى شكل السنة فمنها زو سنة معتدلة ومنها زو سنة مائلة وكذلك حلزونية كما يتم تجميع التروس فى اشكال متعددة مثل نقل الحركة من محور اخر فى نفس الاتجاة او تغير اتجاة الحركة او تغير السرعة وكذلك يمكن نقل الحركة الدائرية الى حركة خطية ولتحقيق ذلك يتم اختيار نوع الترس وقطرة واسلوب تجميعة وعلى سبيل المثال


اولاا- صندوق السرعت الميكانكية ويتكون من مجموعة تروس اسنان عدلة ومركبة على اعمدة ادارة وتنقسم الى صناديق السرعات الميكانكية الى ثلاث انواع
أ- صناديق تروس زو تعشيق انزلاقى
ب- صناديق تروس زو تعشيق دائم
ج- صناديق تروس زو تعشيق توافقى وهو النوع الشائع الاستعمال وجميع هذة الصناديق تتكون من عمود القابض- العمود الرئيسى عمود الادارة


النوع الاول زو التعشيق الانزلاقى يتم تحريك رافعة نقل التروس لتعمل على تحريك تروس نقل الحركة الموجودة على العمود الرئيسى الى الامام والى الخلف حتى يمكن تعشيقها مع تروس الادارة


وفى النوع الثانى دائم التعشيق يستخدم قابضان من النوع البسيط زات الانياب ويتلاحم انياب القابض مع انياب الترس فيتم نقل الحركة والحصول على الاستخدام المطلوب


وفى النوع الثالثالتوافقية وهو النوع الشائع الاستعمال تستخدم وصلات توافقية تعمل على توفيق التروس حتى يمكن نقل السرعات بشكل مريح وهادىء دون الاعتماد على مهارة السائق وتعمل الوصلة التوافقية على توفيق الاسنان التى تشتبك بعضها ببعض وبذلك يتم تعشيقها بدون اصطدام بالاضافة الى انة يتم توحيد السرعتين عند طرفى مخروطين يوجد كل منهما على احد العمودين فأذا تحرك احد المخروطين الى الاخر يتم توحيد السرعة بين العمودين وبذلك يتم التعشيق بين التروس بسهولة


ثانيا صناديق السرعات الاتوماتيكى(- الهيدروليكى وبها مجموعة تروس عدلة ولكنها مجمعة فى مجموعات فلكية وثلاث مجموعات من التروس الفلكية والاجهزة اللازمة لتنظيم حركة هذة المجموعات الفلكية بالاضافة الى مضختى زيت وميزان وصمامات تحكم واسطونات زات مكابس لتنظيم ضغط الزيت الخارج من المضخة وتتحرك المكابس عند تغير ضغط الزيت والتحكم فى مجموعات التروس الفلكية ويضيف الدكتور نبية ان


صندوق السرعات الاتوماتيكى لة اربع او خمس سرعات امامية وسرعة خلفية ويقوم السائق بوضع رافعة السرعات فى وضع القيادة فقد وتقوم وحدة نقل الحركة ذاتيا بنقل السرعة من تروس السرعة الاولى الى الثانية الى الثالثة وهكذا حسب سرعة السيارة وسرعة المحرك وبذلك يتم نقل الحركة اتوماتيكيا دون استخدام رافعة نقل الحركة


ثالثا- علبة الكرونة او علبة السيتوليك ويوجد بها تروس مخروطية لنقل الحركة فى اتجاة عمودى للعجلات علية تروس الكرونة وهى مجموعة تروس فوقية والغرض من هذا النوع من التروس هو علاج فرق المسافة التى يسيرها العجل الخلفى فى المنحنيات فعندما تسير السيارة حول منحنى فان العجلة الخارجية الخلفية تسير مسافة اكبر من العجلة الداخلية الخلفية وتقوم مجموعة التروس الفرقية بالعمل على دوران العجلات بمقادير مختلفة فى اثناء السير عند المنحنيات وبالتالى تسمح للعجلة الخلفية الخارجية بالسير اسرع من العجلة الداخلية لتعويض فرق المسافة المقطوعة من العجلتين اثناء الدخول فى المنحنيات


رابعا- علبة تروس عجلة الادارة ويوجد بها تروس دورية لنقل حركة عجلة الادارة الى توجية العجلات الامامية للسيارة
وفقنا الله لما فية الخير
مع خالص تحياتى



mohamed shaker​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات دى


----------

